# A sad day in rabbits hometown



## Rabbit (Sep 26, 2006)

So i get back to visit you know, and they have torn down the only abandoned safe place to stay for anyone
They have boarded up my house. The fire department apparently? 
I am not strong enough to kick the board in. try try try. Drunken friend two days later one kick, were in. Kicked in board causes alot of noise at 2am and neighbor sticks his little stinky ass head out his door. 
Oops. Sorry. I give sad eyes and say that we just need a place to stay.
Cops arrive in less than in hour
:angry:
fuck this rural shit No wonder nobody comes back
I want to take his puny little pathetic head and smoosh it until his eyeballs pop out a liquid mess 
:angry: inch: :angry:


----------



## Plague (Mar 12, 2007)

that sucks i wish yupipes would learn to mind thier own god dam buisness


----------

